

Why Snooki might be “worth” more than a Nobel Prize-winner.  - cwan
http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/04/11/snookinomics/

======
dude_abides
The adage "Any publicity is good publicity" only holds for celebrities (or
wannabe celebrities). I don't think it is true for an educational institution.

